# CHENGDU | Greenland Tower | 468m | 1535ft | 101 fl | U/C



## z0rg

First render, from the news. Video: http://www.56.com/u87/v_NjIyNTYxMTY.html










http://news.cd.soufun.com/2011-08-10/5621502.htm
http://news.dichan.sina.com.cn/2011/08/11/357098.html?source=rss


----------



## CheeseTree

Hope that will be true.Looking forward.


----------



## aquaticko

_Another_ Greenland Center??? Really?


----------



## z0rg

^^ More coming.


----------



## uma005

Nice post...yes that another Greenland center buddy......


----------



## mr.book

Nice post...More coming.







____________________________________________
mcdermott pool cue poison pool cue predator pool cues


----------



## z0rg

Alleged render. No sources. It fits with the renders showed on the news, but on the other hand it looks too concept.


----------



## KillerZavatar

**** yeah. finally! Chengdu shouldn't be behind of Chongqing in terms of skyscrapers. x)


----------



## CheeseTree

Yeah, Chengdu. I know you can do it~


----------



## KillerZavatar

aslong this projects arent made by these troll developers who want attention but then revise the buildings down to under 300m like we saw it in chongqing before, its great


----------



## cristi767

KillerZavatar said:


> aslong this projects arent made by these troll developers who want attention but then revise the buildings down to under 300m like we saw it in chongqing before, its great


Yeah. You are right...


----------



## z0rg

Alleged concept render. No sources, probably fake.


----------



## lianli

^^
Isn't it the same design as the Wuhan Greenland Center?


----------



## z0rg

Alleged proposal by AS+GG



















Alleged proposal by SOM


----------



## Myster E

Like both designs, especially the diamond looking shape. The swirl shape of the second rendering looks quite pleasing to the eye too.


----------



## KillerZavatar

first one is more unique, but i really love both, either way great for chengdu's skyline, its lack of skyscrapers is just sad :cheers:


----------



## scalziand

The 'asgg' one has 115 floors and the 'som' one has 111 floors.


----------



## z0rg

500-600m imo.


----------



## KillerZavatar

z0rg said:


> 500-600m imo.


wow it gets better and better


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

z0rg said:


> 500-600m imo.


if Earthquake..., Sichuan megatalls can safe??


----------



## KillerZavatar

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> if Earthquake..., Sichuan megatalls can safe??


the earthquakes in that area aren't worse than japan and taiwan, and there we have two structures over 500m


----------



## z0rg

Final design?
Alleged model. Easily 500m+ imo. By AS+GG they said.










New poster at Dalian Greenland Center construction site (pic by jimgs)


----------



## Myster E

Damn that's a beauty, I'm a sucker for those kind of designs, sleek, tall and an interesting form factor


----------



## Munwon

gorgeous!!!!


----------



## aquaticko

I feel like this is very representative of post-modern architecture--a sleek-looking tower that plays more with structure than detail. I don't always like the result, but I like this.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

new designed

I remembered look like a little same HK Kowloon MTR Tower but very long (cancelled)


----------



## KillerZavatar

wow what a beauty :cheers:


----------



## Eric Offereins

not my taste, to be honest.


----------



## binhai

That's incredible. One of the best-looking towers I've ever seen, no joke.


----------



## KillerZavatar

BarbaricManchurian said:


> That's incredible. One of the best-looking towers I've ever seen, no joke.


i agree, with the right cladding this will be a beast


----------



## z0rg

468m, confirmed.
http://www.hljnews.cn/fou_fangchan/2012-07/20/content_1396414.htm


----------



## CoCoMilk

such an iconic building....BUILD IT


----------



## KillerZavatar

so not above 500m, but still amazing and by far the biggest building we are expecting in chengdu. the city really needs more supertall projects :cheers:


----------



## cfredo

@zOrg

Do you know where exactly this is located in Chengdu?


----------



## Dancing Banana

strange shape, not really my taste. but at least its something that we havent seen before (built)


----------



## Munwon

NEWS: This magnificent structure has had a foundation ceremony!
google translator sorry
The green group 468 m city landmark in Chengdu officially started
2012-07-31 18:45:00 Source: view real estate network (Guangzhou)

July 31, green collective located in Chengdu eastern part of Metro cultural and creative industries, functional areas of 468 m super high-rise urban complex projects, Chengdu Green Center officially started.

It is understood that the foundation-stone laying of land for the project for the green on July 19 the reserve price of 1.48 billion yuan, the project is located in the core area of cultural and creative industries of Chengdu in eastern Metro functional areas, the total area of 449 acres, of which the ultra-high-rise buildings and podium and commercial land 230 acres, 219 acres of supporting residential land; The total investment of 12 billion yuan.

According to the plan, the project will be built a height of 468 meters of the super high-rise landmark buildings, the project will set Class A office, international conference center, brand, commercial, high-star hotel, culture and entertainment, creative industries is equal to one.

It is understood that since July this year, the green group has started in Yinchuan, Ningxia, Henan, Zhengzhou, Kaifeng, Xinxiang, Benxi, Liaoning, Jingzhou, Hubei, Jiangxi Nanchang and other cities a number of major urban development projects, the total development area of ​​15 million square m with a total investment exceeding 100 billion yuan


----------



## KillerZavatar

"eastern part", so i hope it is near the cullinan and the other skyscrapers that scratch on the 200m mark and a bit above. would be simply amazing if it could be seen over the river from some areas there. somewhere there is also the mandarin oriental hotel being build, the only other supertall in the city.


----------



## Julito-dubai

location and latest planning of this tower

http://lvdizhongxin028.soufun.com/bbs/3211070710~-1/277152186_277152186.htm


----------



## krkseg1ops

Amazing structure! Looks like carved out of a diamond.


----------



## ZZ-II

wow, never seen this thread before. 

that's what i call an awesome design :cheers:. it looks even taller than 468m, more like 500m+


----------



## Þróndeimr

^^ yeah, and i like the design!


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

z0rg said:


> Final design?
> Alleged model. Easily 500m+ imo. By AS+GG they said.


Damn that's impressive!:nuts:
China easily has the best skyscrapers in the world!


----------



## z0rg

486m, by AEDAS
Greenland Group Chengdu East Village CBED Plots
Chengdu, PRC

The design of the 486m iconic tower is based on the concept of an ice mountain. We have extended the strong iconic imagery of rock and ice from the office tower to the entire site. This creates a strong architectural image and language for the development.

The land is well planned with residential to the south, serviced apartments and retail on the east, office tower on the north east, office and a retail mall to the north west and low rise themed commercial at the centre. Each site is connected underground, linking to the MTR station and other transport nodes, creating a completely integrated development.

http://www.aedas.com/Greenland-Group-Chengdu-East-Village-CBED-Plots


----------



## China Hand

Earthquake remediation is of crucial importance for a supertall in Chengdu.


----------



## z0rg

Portman USA version.


Project Description
Taking its cue from the formality of the ancient city of Chengdu, the project features a balanced plan. The complex is made up of three primary components organized along a central spine. The placement of the components maximizes the site. The iconic tower sits to the Northeast and anchors the complex. Twin 150-meter residential towers are arranged on the Southwest side of the site. The towers bracket a podium building providing retail and conference facilities in the center. The components work together while maintaining their own individual identities.
Project Components
Office
Hotel
Residential
Retail
Project Data
Site Area:	
264,039 sf (24,530 sm)
Gross Building Area:	
4,700,00 sf (440,000 sm)
Building Height:	
1,535 ft (468 m) (Tallest Tower)

492 ft (150 m) (Twin Towers)
Stories:	
95 (Tallest Tower)

42 (Twin Towers)

http://www.portmanusa.com/projectdescription.php?name=Chengdu Greenland&projectid=5984&country=China


----------



## KillerZavatar

the previous design was nicer i think, but this one is also beautiful, it is good to get more details at least, hope the building will go forward soon!


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> the previous design was nicer i think, but this one is also beautiful, it is good to get more details at least, hope the building will go forward soon!


The old design was definitely better, no doubt.


----------



## RockAss

I guess they chose AEDAS design. Couldn't find exact position of the main tower, but the whole masterplan is way under construction.. by the way Aedas website state 486m, but everywhere at the site they proudly advertise 468 (probably metres), they also have showroom there and have model of 'Aedas' tower and run advertisement campaign across the city with aedas design


----------



## KillerZavatar

wow, amazing that the old design seems to be final!


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> wow, amazing that the old design seems to be final!


Yes, this design is just perfect!


----------



## Munwon

I thought It was designed by AS+GG. In an interview he said to be working on 2 skyscrapers taller than the Willis in China. One being Wuhan Greenland and the other this one. If I'm wrong maybe there is another project out there that we don't know about yet.


----------



## RockAss

^^ I think, you got it wrong.. 
this one is here http://www.aedas.com/Greenland-Group-Chengdu-East-Village-CBED-Plots, 
and AS+GG is working on the project called Tianfu Ecological City http://smithgill.com/work/tianfu_ecological_city/.. there are pictures at their website and it does have same tall buildings there, but they don't mention the height..


----------



## Atmosphere

>


is that....is that seriously a statue of iron man? :lol:

And what is that great low-rise building behind it?


----------



## RockAss

^^ that little building is sales and information centre and you can see greenland tower model through the window.. No idea what's up with iron man statue,, to attract your attention


----------



## Munwon

please tell me you went in to the sales center.


----------



## RockAss

Few more renders and models from www.anjuke.com


----------



## RockAss

Pictures from the site.. 

















































They may have started drilling the holes for reinforcement walls of the basement levels, but I cannot be sure,, All the residential areas are under construction, this would be the last 'flat' greenland plot in that area. The render of the tower is used in advertising greenland properties everywhere in the city and in excess at this area of the city,, but people talking that this may be just a publicity stunt to attract customers to this area.. we'll see. Also I personally don't like that area, least tidy area as much as I seen, but again this may change


----------



## KillerZavatar

Looks to be prep to me. That is amazing! Chengdu is such an amazing city and it really deserves a good landmark tower with a unique design. It also lacks high rise density, but that changes as well with many ongoing skyscraper projects


----------



## ZZ-II

I see steel cages on the site. Could they be for the main tower?


----------



## Munwon

Greenland doesn't do publicity stunts Rockass. They really mean business! After years of watching supertall construction in China I can tell you those rebar cages are for a heavy, heavy load.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

468m or 486m?? :?


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
always had been 468m we just never realized the title was wrong


----------



## ZZ-II

in my supertall list it was correct all the time


----------



## z0rg

486m according to AEDAS. I trust the arhitect more than the developer. Greenland trolls its own projects displaying fake heights all the time. On the other hand, maybe they misspelt the height at the website.
http://www.aedas.com/Greenland-Group-Chengdu-East-Village-CBED-Plots


----------



## KillerZavatar

why would they troll the height downwards, doesn't make any sense


----------



## z0rg

^^ Poor public relations, a pandemia in China


----------



## KillerZavatar

we'll jus wait and see for the final height. 18m isn't that big of a difference in the end anyways.


----------



## RockAss

Site has changed dramatically in 2 weeks 

















in comparison this was little more than 2 weeks ago


RockAss said:


>





Munwon said:


> Greenland doesn't do publicity stunts Rockass. They really mean business! After years of watching supertall construction in China I can tell you those rebar cages are for a heavy, heavy load.


I don't think they would prepare anything for the foundation before digging up the basement levels.. Anyway I believe something is going to happen here very soon.. I always very positive about all these projects, I don't think anyone would waste the money for planing and preparation and then just leave it with no reason


----------



## Munwon

Rockass - Are those pictures taken from the same spot? If so yes, they are quick!


----------



## RockAss

^^ yes, exact same spot.. you can see buildings in background


----------



## Eric Offereins

Those rebar cages must be for piling. This should be U/C soon. :cheers:


----------



## kunming tiger

Nobody goes to this sort of trouble over a scam. If we can infer someone's state of mind from their actions then there is some serious intention behind this. Cheng Du really needs a building like this.


----------



## Munwon

RockAss said:


> Few more renders and models from www.anjuke.com


I have to say this might be my most favorite project in the world right now. Its such an amazing design. 10/10 perfect!!!


----------



## Eric Offereins

This is way too tall for this area. I hope more supertalls will rise here.


----------



## aquaticko

This tower is absolutely beautiful; one more reason to visit Chengdu!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Looks nice.


----------



## kunming tiger

Eric Offereins said:


> This is way too tall for this area. I hope more supertalls will rise here.


It would be too tall for most areas in fact for the city as a whole. But being a benchmark it could encourage other large scale developments.


----------



## KillerZavatar

It is a great designed unique tower, so it works fine as a standalone. Kind of like taipei 101


----------



## Munwon

Its better this tower stands alone. It reminds me of a giant alien monolith. Total masterpiece!


----------



## FM 2258

z0rg said:


> Alleged proposal by AS+GG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alleged proposal by SOM


Quoting and old post, this is one of the coolest designs I've ever seen. This tower needs to be built somewhere. Unique design + flat roof, no spire.

Edit: I guess it's good to know this is the final design?



CarlosBlueDragon said:


> 468m or 486m?? :?


Hopefully the numbers were mistyped and they really meant 864m. :cheers:


----------



## RockAss

*http://www.design-calendar.com/2013/10/16/evolutions-in-light-and-architecture-with-ovi-asgg/*










> As building façades become more complex, new lighting technologies and solutions for their implementation become necessary. To accentuate the crystalline ridges on the façade of the Greenland Chengdu Tower, OVI worked with AS+GG to create lips along the ridges where LEDs could be hidden. In addition to aesthetic challenges, architects and architectural lighting designers have to take into consideration the maintenance and sustainability of these technologies. How will an LED bulb be replaced if it stops functioning, especially when it is hundreds of meters up in the air?


Well, this is confusing.. (I mean the architect bit..)
__________________________________________________________________________
Construction update


----------



## KillerZavatar

great seeing it going forward. one of the nicest designed 400m buildings for one of the most beautiful cities in the world :cheers:


----------



## Munwon

Rockass! You are awesome! Keep up the updates with this project, it is my favorite in the world.


----------



## z0rg

Can't wait to know the actual height.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
you think the height will still change?


----------



## z0rg

^^ I think we still don't know the actual height


----------



## RockAss




----------



## binhai

Too fast!


----------



## droneriot

A single piling rig. Soil testing or something?


----------



## z0rg

Is it the plot of the main tower?


----------



## RockAss

This is CBED-Plot in those pictures, apart from 468 tower it will include some other buildings









Tower is (edit: )NOT going to be in left corner of the first update picture.. I think we can call that this is under preparation now


----------



## RockAss

z0rg said:


> Is it the plot of the main tower?


Hmm.. after zorg asked this question, I started thinking.. and.. let me explain myself first.. 
Greenland took over vast area in the east of Chengdu and most of it is covered with boring residential highrises except these CBeD plots, no one could answer me where exactly the tower is going to be built. I found this advert which marks the metro station (circuled in red) so it's pretty obvious where that plot is (blue arrow).

















Then I started study that satellite image and realised that all those residentials 
in the render (behind main plot)(blue square) are not going to fit in that plot..









Well that makes the main tower across the road









and that makes metro station in between 2 CBeD plots (apparently it was poorly marked on that advert) So sorry for misleading you, however the exact plot is also under preparation and very busy

































And this is what I was taking pictures of








^^


----------



## onewtclover

This tower is awesome! It reminds me of the Hearst Tower, but has a more dominant look and not a cute, short one.


----------



## RockAss

*Main plot*




























Across the road


----------



## Munwon

How far away is this from Chengdu ICC?


----------



## RockAss

^^ Pretty damn far from anything in the city.. It's in the same side as ICC but 5 metro stops (~7km) further east.. On nice sunny clear day you could see one from the other, but that doesn't happen too often here..  I made all skyscrapers' projects' map of Chengdu,, you can see it by yourself it's in my signature *Chengdu skyscrapers (updated)*


----------



## RockAss

http://architizer.com/projects/chengdu-greenland-tower/



> Chengdu Greenland Tower
> Chengdu, China
> 
> FIRM Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architecture
> 
> TYPE Commercial › Office Retail
> Hospitality + Sport › Hotel
> 
> YEAR 2018
> 
> At 468 meters tall, Chengdu Greenland Tower will produce the southwestern China region’s tallest building and the fourth-tallest in the nation.
> 
> Located in the center of Chengdu’s booming Dongcun district, the design was inspired by the unique ice mountain topography around Chengdu, which symbolizes the city’s growth and promising future. Like the mountain ridges reflecting the light of the sky and the valleys reflecting light from the earth, the iconic tower will perform as a light sculpture to diffuse light from 360 degrees, creating a connection between sky and earth.
> 
> The design for the complex—including the main tower, two small towers and six-story podium, with a total building area of 395,305 sm—interprets and integrates Chengdu’s urban structure, local culture and Chinese traditional feng shui theory in a modern form.
> 
> Its goal is to create a comfortable garden city environment with convenient traffic pattern for vehicular, pedestrian and metro transportation.
> 
> The architecture and structure marry perfectly. The design fully considers the structural requirements of supertall buildings in a high seismic zone, using a geometrical plan, a tapered form and a high-performance damper bracing system to ensure the structure’s stability and efficiency. The building façade, MEP and other systems are designed with high-efficiency sustainability features, creating a new generation of the high-performance supertall building.
> 
> The main tower consists of 120,000 sm Class A office space in the lower zone, a 51,000 sm luxury hotel in the middle zone, and 42,000 sm of CEO suites in the high zone. Two small towers, at 116 m and 147 m, respectively, accommodate high-end SOHO apartments. The podium includes 14,000 sm of retail, a 16,000 sm conference center with bridge connection to the main tower, and an 8,000 sm exhibition center. There is also a roof garden with 360-degree views of the city.


https://flic.kr/p/ndmg4J
*Original 1680 × 840* 

https://flic.kr/p/nfqYAj
*Original 1680 × 2376* 

https://flic.kr/p/nfoVhP

https://flic.kr/p/nfqYKY

https://flic.kr/p/nfoUVB

https://flic.kr/p/nfqYXG

https://flic.kr/p/nfqYus

I guess Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill is in charge of this tower and AEDAS is in charge of master plan.. ?


----------



## z0rg

^^ Looks so! Fantastic design!!


----------



## Munwon

A Masterpiece!!!! 10/10!!!


----------



## orange boy

My feelings about this building.


----------



## Eric Offereins

Awesome design. Good to see that work on the foundations has started.


----------



## RockAss

Yesterday evening
*Main plot*
https://flic.kr/p/nhaJrr

https://flic.kr/p/niW82k

Across the road
https://flic.kr/p/nhcZL9

https://flic.kr/p/ngTrjP


----------



## Munwon

They're moving quick on this!


----------



## Ultros

I actually got goosebumps when I first saw the design! Simply amazing.


----------



## sepul

This will be the most beautiful supertall ever once completed IMO.


----------



## Blue Flame

Indeed, it is an extremely nice design. :cheers:
Although as a small critique, I would have preferred a tapered crown as opposed to a flat topped crown for this design.


----------



## tinyslam

Wow this is a very cool design. I can't wait to see it rise.


----------



## LCIII

wow. Just...wow.


----------



## RockAss

*Main plot*
greenland ct m by Skyscraper City, on Flickr

greenland ct m 2 by Skyscraper City, on Flickr

across the road
greenland ct ar by Skyscraper City, on Flickr


----------



## KøbenhavnK

^^^^

Eeeerrrhhh.... Does anyone know people not using the metric system


----------



## Puppetgeneral

This will be a beauty!!!


----------



## Munwon

OMG! Massive progress!!!


----------



## Eric Offereins

AlexNYC said:


> Great design, but the floor count is a bit too high no? The tower has a crown, so the roof is likely about ~1,500'.


This one doesn't seem to have a large 'empty' crown. The floors are going all the way up to the top.
So 116 floors with 468 meter height is very well possible.


----------



## RockAss

*Main plot*









across the road


----------



## Munwon

Not much progress though


----------



## RockAss




----------



## Hudson11

architect's web page for this tower:
http://smithgill.com/work/greenland_tower_chengdu/


----------



## TowerVerre:)

^^Looks like the architect is proud of his masterpiece.


----------



## cfredo

It's a shame that this great tower is on the outskirts of the city.


----------



## Munwon

cfredo said:


> It's a shame that this great tower is on the outskirts of the city.


Even more of a reason this master-piece will stand out


----------



## trustevil

Why is this thread not in the u/c? Did it get delayed? Any progress cuz the last post was on my birthday march 22nd...?


----------



## ZZ-II

trustevil said:


> Why is this thread not in the u/c? Did it get delayed? Any progress cuz the last post was on my birthday march 22nd...?


Because the tower is not U/C yet.


----------



## RockAss

Main tower site


across the road


----------



## z0rg

By 09153399


----------



## speedy1979

Wired magazine has an article about this building.

http://www.wired.com/2015/07/keep-1500-foot-skyscraper-falling/


----------



## sweet-d

I will be in Chengdu in a few, weeks. I will try and take some pictures of this while I am there.


----------



## kanye

Aug 08 by 飞火流星

main plot?


----------



## Munwon

This is great to see!!!! They are starting it!!!


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

Clearly U/C! (Unless this is not the main tower's site)


----------



## KillerZavatar

yes it is the right plot for the main tower as you can see in this image

you can compare the side towers with google imagery: http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=1318


----------



## Munwon

You're right Killer, The tower is UC!!!! This is my favorite tower now!


----------



## mafd12

U/C.:banana::banana::cheers:


----------



## Munwon

Sept.16


----------



## ramakrishna1984

Simply amazing construction....


----------



## totaleclipse1985

http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=MjM...dd&scene=23&srcid=1217SKLsEz6VTQaL7v91Gd2y#rd

Foundation is finished and vertical construction will begin in July 2016


----------



## ANDRETO

z0rg said:


> By 09153399


^^ *31 - 05 - 2015*



totaleclipse1985 said:


> http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=MjM...dd&scene=23&srcid=1217SKLsEz6VTQaL7v91Gd2y#rd
> 
> Foundation is finished and vertical construction will begin in July 2016


^^ *17 - 12 - 2015*

Nothing is growing here but the grass. :lol:

Nothing is going on here. :sad2:


----------



## totaleclipse1985

Not true - look more closely 

The piling has been done, it is clearly visible in the left plot.


----------



## Munwon

Crane has been installed


----------



## pteranodon

ANDRETO said:


> Nothing is growing here but the grass.


Grass?



















http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=MjM5MTQ1MjY0MQ==&mid=402417648&idx=1&sn=774b94961a3123459d9e71c4caa84bdd&scene=23&srcid=1217SKLsEz6VTQaL7v91Gd2y#rd


----------



## pteranodon

del


----------



## Munwon

Raft has started!!!


----------



## Munwon

RockAss said:


> http://architizer.com/projects/chengdu-greenland-tower/
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/ndmg4J
> *Original 1680 × 840*
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/nfqYAj
> *Original 1680 × 2376*
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/nfoVhP
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/nfqYKY
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/nfoUVB
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/nfqYXG
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/nfqYus
> 
> I guess Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill is in charge of this tower and AEDAS is in charge of master plan.. ?


This might be the best Skyscraper design ever!!! I love this building!!!


----------



## KillerZavatar

Yeah, the design is brilliant. It's also one of my favorites. I'm happy it finally is stating real construction


----------



## oscillation

:lol:
My former reg.



orange boy said:


> My feelings about this building.


By lxw0218


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Can't wait to see this gorgeous tower rise.


----------



## totaleclipse1985

by rickblane on the 8th of January 2016


----------



## oscillation

by 我为楼狂 or I'm mad floor


----------



## zwamborn

2016-01-30 by Lagosian123456


----------



## oscillation

*by Simonsong
* 
google translate:

February 19, the Central Construction Third Bureau Group Co., Ltd. construction, built Steel Co., Ltd. is responsible for the steel construction of the world's seventh, west of the first high-rise landmark Ferris - Green Center Chengdu Shu Feng 468 super high-rise project The first section of the basement column hanging open smoothly, marking the "tallest building west" steel construction launched. 
According to the person in charge of the construction site Steel Yu Xiao Wan introduction, Green Center is located in Chengdu "Chengdu East Village" (Metro East comprehensive cultural and creative industries functional area) core area covers an area of 449 acres, a total investment of 120 billion yuan. Building height of 468 meters, 5 floors underground, 101 on the ground floor, the building area of about 425,000 square meters, the main frame column containing giant, giant bracing, shear walls and steel beams and other steel structures, giant frame column sizes up to 2m * 1.15m, the maximum thickness of the steel plate 120mm, production and installation of difficult to weld


----------



## The-Real-Link

Definitely a skyscraper I would've probably designed haha. Love the sharp edges and imagery it provokes, as was said, like having a gem chiseled into perfection or something along those lines.


----------



## thienthanh

highest yet


----------



## trustevil

Best lookin design for a supertall imagine if it were a megatall over 600m


----------



## Joel que

what the city need,is "classical"highrise or skyscraper,instead of more glass and steel.


----------



## Ulyks

*Classic Chengdu high rise*

@ Joel que
What do you mean with "classical"? Like art deco? They have a few of those in Chengu like the Global Times Center | 243m | U/C


----------



## podciag

it has the potential to be quite a stunner, as well as a massive let down;
also, that construction site looks massive


----------



## oscillation

by liudaoyuan007


----------



## Munwon




----------



## kanye

April 26 by Simonsong


----------



## KillerZavatar

awesome, finally it's starting


----------



## surfnasi

Definately moving ahead quickly


----------



## fpga123

Why is this site so different than other towers, I mean why is there such a different steel structure around the core? Also as there are two such holes, is there another tower beside it?


----------



## Blue Flame

^^
In regards to the hole beside the tower, it could be for the podium. Pingan IFC had a second hole beside the main tower for a podium as well, I believe.


----------



## archilover

Wow!such a wonderful design!love it!


----------



## trustevil

I was just thinking of this tower and it's good to see some progress in the steel beams rising


----------



## RockAss

the tower across the road part of the whole masterplan



































I cannot really make any more useful updates until tower will above the ground... the whole site is properly fenced up now and have guards by entrances, anyway good to know they are going full speed ahead with this project


----------



## zwamborn

2016-05-15 by Simonsong


----------



## Munwon




----------



## trustevil

It's going to be a few weeks before anything pops up out the ground and sprouts up like a tree cuz the different shape of the core kinda like Dalian's Greenland center this one is not too far behind


----------



## oscillation

by 飞火流星
 *Flying fireball*


----------



## Munwon

This building is a wet dream!


----------



## Ch.W

Munwon said:


> This building is a wet dream!


:lol:...yeah once i dreamed about it and woke up with a big smile on my face


----------



## trustevil

This building I hope has nice cladding like the renders even though the design is extraordinary pleasant on the eyes.


----------



## oscillation

by lxw0218


----------



## oscillation

by Simonsong


----------



## oscillation

by Simonsong


----------



## oscillation

source: click


----------



## Munwon

What happened? Why smoke?


----------



## Julito-dubai

I think they blasted away the supporting structures. Necessary for the continuing of construction. So no worries


----------



## oscillation

by dydy752


----------



## Munwon

Glorious!


----------



## KillerZavatar

finally going up!


----------



## oscillation




----------



## oscillation




----------



## KillerZavatar

awesome, can't wait to see more of the construction. especially cladding and shape will be very entertaining to follow


----------



## Rui-Silva

05-10-2016 @ gaoloumi


----------



## oscillation

by 飞火流星
 or *Flying fire meteor*

*10.05.2016*


----------



## sgollis

Welcome back, Oscillation. Missed you.


----------



## 孟天宝

Finally nice to see this rising.

There was a housing expo over Golden Week and Greenland had a booth there complete with a over-size replica of this tower. A pity that the tower isn't in the suburbs away from everything, can't see it rise very easily.

As an aside, I know most of the big towers in China are located in the (real) CBD downtown. How many others towers are located in non-central locations? The only one that comes to mind is the Williams Tower in Houston at 275m. Does anyone know of anything taller?


----------



## oscillation

source: here via Simonsong


----------



## oscillation

by (ZC)


----------



## Munwon

China set the night on fire!


----------



## oscillation

by (ZC)


----------



## surfnasi

What exactly is the red structure ?

Is it part of the slip form to build the core ?


----------



## oscillation

Yes, The red structure is the formwork of the core. Interesting here is the white part, perhaps part of other structure, as this on the pic. I see for first time, something like that.
























































pics by: WeiweiLuo via *mt*


----------



## trustevil

孟天宝;135862823 said:


> As an aside, I know most of the big towers in China are located in the (real) CBD downtown. How many others towers are located in non-central locations? The only one that comes to mind is the Williams Tower in Houston at 275m. Does anyone know of anything taller?


Actually I have been to that building you just mentioned in Houston and it is really good looking but I found it strange that it was the only tall building in the Galleria area of Houston. That's a good point you brought up and I think LA has one or two tall buildings outside the CBD


----------



## AP Design

This tower's enhanced "star of lakshmi"-shaped plan is an interesting idea. Though the implementation is suitable only for small scale objects (trophies, vases, handles etc.), because it has no sheer vertical surfaces. At the very least, it's much more practical if some parts of the curtain wall is slanted outwards. The slanted curtain walls of One WTC becomes too dirty at the end of the cleaning cycle. Another reason is because whatever is leaning towards the core - is taking the valuable floor space from the interiors.


----------



## zwamborn

2016-11-02 by suner


----------



## Munwon

I'm dying to see what this device is on the top. New kind of concrete pump perhaps.


----------



## pteranodon

Munwon said:


> I'm dying to see what this device is on the top. New kind of concrete pump perhaps.


Such a heavy base for concrete pumps? I doubt it. It looks like the structure in oscillation's post #214 so perhaps it is a base for construction cranes.


----------



## oscillation

by srainove


----------



## log0008

Very strange now crane lifting thing, any idea why?


----------



## Munwon

log0008 said:


> Very strange now crane lifting thing, any idea why?


No idea... I think no one on this forum knows. Maybe a self rising mechanism :dunno:


----------



## pteranodon

^^ The self-rising mechanism is the red formwork, and the white structure is on top of that. Until now it looks like it's going to be a stand for construction cranes as in oscillation's post #214.


----------



## oscillation

by Lagosian123456


----------



## surfnasi

Im guessing that the red structure is some new form of slip forming and the white structure is a rotating base that supports 4 boom cranes

Would like some good information on what it is


----------



## Munwon

surfnasi said:


> Im guessing that the red structure is some new form of slip forming and the white structure is a rotating base that supports 4 boom cranes
> 
> Would like some good information on what it is


Its a platform for 3 tower cranes


----------



## AP Design

surfnasi said:


> Would like some good information on what it is


It is a system that allowed somebody to get a higher commission.


----------



## captainboss

Munwon said:


> Its a platform for 3 tower cranes


why only 3?
its asymetric


----------



## Zaz965

Munwon said:


> Its a platform for 3 tower cranes


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Munwon

captainboss said:


> why only 3?
> its asymetric


No idea, just saw a simulation of what it is. This will be sort of a "super crane".


----------



## Zaz965

:cheers::cheers:








https://br.pinterest.com/pin/453878468670841015/


----------



## surfnasi

3 cranes seem odd,would be unbalanced unless there were 3 cranes and 1 concrete pump but usually the concrete pump is installed in one of the lift wells

will be very interesting to see the next few update photos


----------



## KillerZavatar

Munwon said:


> No idea, just saw a simulation of what it is. This will be sort of a "super crane".


do you have a link for the animation?


----------



## oscillation

via srainove


----------



## oscillation

via (ZC)










T/O


----------



## Munwon

Amazing Tower + Interesting Construction Technique = Happiness


----------



## trustevil

There's the Greenland groups tower i was referring to in the dalian thread. Right developer wrong city.


----------



## oscillation

by Fengyi via *srainove*


----------



## captainboss

will be 4 cranes? or 2 and conrete pumps?


----------



## abc

It looks like there are two concrete pumps on top of the core. They would be hard to install on the white frame as its been built to slew (turn)


----------



## abc

There is another update here... you can see they have slewed (turned) the white crane base at an angle to the building. You can also see the concrete pumps on the main deck. I would love to see the maths behind this as the weight alone of jumping this whole structure would be massive. 

http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=540475&extra=page=1&page=31


----------



## oscillation

by  SlowHill via *srainove*


----------



## zwamborn

2017-01-16 by SlowHill


----------



## zwamborn

2017-02-08 by (ZC)


----------



## kunming tiger

nearing 50 meters soon enough


----------



## oscillation

The expectations are, two floors every 11 days. Very long time, all we skyscrapers nerds waiting this tower to rise up.


----------



## surfnasi

sorry to bump this thread without any news,but is there any update photos on it


----------



## oscillation

This tower is iconic (it is a cliche know). Unfortunately so rare is updated.


----------



## oscillation

For the wolf talk...

by 山姆大大大 * Sam is big and big* via *srainove*

*02.24.2017*


----------



## Munwon

rise magnificence!!!


----------



## oscillation

via srainove


----------



## trustevil

It has risen about two floors since the last update


----------



## oscillation

by cdstone  via *srainove*


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
It should be topped out in to years :cheers:


----------



## Pohtija

Is this the first time that this kind of crane platform or supercrane is used ? I have never seen anything like this before.. I wonder how practical can it be..?


----------



## oscillation

by srainove


----------



## kunming tiger

I cannot wait until the cladding goes on.


----------



## oscillation

via srainove

*24.03.2017*


----------



## oscillation

by 3mwyu via *(ZC)*


----------



## oscillation

by 折耳根 最上 via *(ZC)*


----------



## Munwon

Wow, I knew this wasn't being built in the city center but it looks like it being built on the very edge of the city. Hopefully, they will build across the street.


----------



## oscillation

by  折耳根 Fold ear root via *(ZC)*


----------



## benjamin_2423

super


----------



## Ultros

This thing needs to hurry up.


----------



## oscillation

by 折耳根 *Fold ear root* via *(ZC)*


----------



## oscillation

by slowhill  via *srainove*


----------



## Ch.W

Everytime i see this weird construction platform i think someone photoshoped the cranes inside the pics. Perhaps this kind of stuff will become more common in the next years.


----------



## oscillation

by 丰之翼 via *srainove*


----------



## oscillation

via (ZC)


----------



## oscillation

via feipeng8865


----------



## oscillation

via srainove


----------



## beyince

The tower just reached 100 meters as of May 8th, 2017 according to local news.


----------



## oscillation

by 昊高
 *Hao high*


----------



## oscillation

by ghgfhf via *srainove*










by 小涵涵啊ss via *mt*


----------



## oscillation

by 时过境迁丶
 *The passage of time*


----------



## oscillation

山姆大大大


----------



## skyridgeline

Imagine 15 of those cranes building something like this ...


----------



## oscillation

via mt

by *JorollerWong*









by *康德是神仙*


----------



## oscillation

by 王_-_五爷 Wang _-_ Wu Ye via *mt*

*21.06.2017
*


----------



## oscillation

by 昊高
 *Hao high*


----------



## Zaz965

I like round columns :drool:


----------



## oscillation

via myway1943


----------



## Munwon

The glass looks glorious!


----------



## SiriusCane

The lighting of this tower is also very promising...

















https://www.instagram.com/p/BV-crIEloMD/?tagged=smithgill









https://www.oviinc.com/projects/


----------



## Tupac96

I seriously think this is the most underrated supertall going up. Deserves more attention, I love it


----------



## Munwon

Tupac96 said:


> I seriously think this is the most underrated supertall going up. Deserves more attention, I love it


Its one of my favorites. This is a building that needs to stand isolated to be enjoyed.


----------



## oscillation

by cxj6636


----------



## Pohtija

Tupac96 said:


> I seriously think this is the most underrated supertall going up. Deserves more attention, I love it


I have a feeling it will.. 
In the near future, now that the cladding is starting to show!


----------



## SMCYB

I just discovered this building. I love it!


----------



## skyridgeline

oscillation said:


> by cxj6636
> 
> ...



If you can build something does not mean you should. For example ... how about not building supertall towers in an earthquake zone! The whole freaking tower is covered in super columns.


----------



## WhiteGerbera

Though we all know the facade panels are rising, it's still nice to see the announcement from the Architect. From AS+GG via twitter yesterday, _"First exterior wall panel going up on AS+GG's Greenland Tower Chengdu!"_ https://twitter.com/smithgillarch/status/948682995447328770


----------



## oscillation

by lxw0218

*11.01.2018*


----------



## oscillation

*via myway1943*
by 外向的孤独患者 





































by 山姆大大大


----------



## oscillation

via *myway1943*

by  西窗夜雨时 





































by 外向的孤独患者


----------



## goodybear

This and CTF Tianjin will make me reconsider my decision to call Shanghai Tower my favorite skyscraper right now. Even at this early stage, this tower is already a beauty!


----------



## oscillation

by cxj6636




















by *cdstone * via *myway1943*


----------



## KillerZavatar

cladding is really going ahead. :cheers:


----------



## Sasha 74

very beautiful picture


----------



## oscillation

by 山姆大大大  via *myway1943*


----------



## oscillation

myway1943

















by 就要有聊
 via *mt*


----------



## oscillation

by tian7722  via *myway1943*




















by 山月不知风  via *myway1943*


----------



## oscillation

by 山姆大大大  via *myway1943*

Interesting, this tower is not on hold yet for CNY.


----------



## zwamborn

2018-02-28 via myway1943


----------



## oscillation

via myway1943


----------



## oscillation

by 山姆大大大 










via* myway1943*


----------



## Munwon

1-


----------



## oscillation

by 摄影师龙龙 *Photographer Long Long* via *myway1943*










via myway1943


----------



## Munwon

I love this building!!!!


----------



## oscillation

by 山姆大大大


----------



## oscillation

by 姬哥 

*22.03.2018*


----------



## oscillation

myway1943

*39-40 fl*


----------



## oscillation

via myway1943


----------



## oscillation

by 山姆大大大

*~41-42fl*





































by 晴星佳慧02


----------



## oscillation

via myway1943



















by 姬哥


----------



## oscillation

via myway1943


----------



## Robot123

Its flying skywards


----------



## GodLovesUs

^^This is my favorite tall building in the world now. I hope that I can see this when I go to China.


----------



## Jillestalin

I still can't believe that this tower don't get so much attention.


----------



## Robot123

Jillestalin said:


> I still can't believe that this tower don't get so much attention.


Its still quite early stage of construction.Im sure it will get much more attention later on during construction


----------



## oscillation

by 山姆大大大


----------



## oscillation

via 兴趣索然。 

































































and small size:


----------



## Munwon

Where is the love button?


----------



## oscillation

via myway1943


----------



## oscillation

via myway1943


----------



## oscillation

by cxj6636


----------



## jhalsey

A most ingenious crane. Seems an innovation.


----------



## oscillation

by 山姆大大大

*10.10.2018*


----------



## oscillation

by 山姆大大大

*11.10.2018*


----------



## oscillation

by 山姆大大大

*21.10*


----------



## oscillation

by sibianma  via *兴趣索然。*


----------



## oscillation

via myway1943


----------



## oscillation

by 山姆大大大

Munwon`s favorite tower. Can we expect 300-320m, before CNY? Probably currently is reached 240-250m. Interesting, there is not a supertall in this mega city, but prepare tallest in China, if do not count SZ and its cutted projects.


----------



## oscillation

by 兴趣索然。

*10.27*


----------



## oscillation

post 7777, I am a good troll :nocrook::crazy::troll:

by  浩荡 的 光 via *Simonsong*

https://m.weibo.cn/status/4301657505954113?#&video


----------



## Ch.W

oscillation said:


> post 7777, I am a good troll :nocrook::crazy::troll:


Congratulation^^:cheers:
And thanks for all the great updates. kay:There are thounds of people who appreciate 
your neverending work on this forum, take care of you


----------



## Zaz965

by the way, zwamborn should be more active on this forum, he is also a good forumer :grass:


----------



## oscillation

Ch.W said:


> Congratulation


thanks :cheers:
it is time to change this profile...too long I use it, maybe after new year:banana:

by 牛肉面
*beef noodles*


----------



## Scion

buckle up your seat belts and here we go!



> *China Civil Aviation Sichuan Safety Supervision Bureau*
> 
> *With regards to "Greenland 468" supertall construction project's effects on Shuangliu Airport and Tianfu Airport's operations*
> 
> To Chengdu Planning Bureau:
> 
> We have recently received inspection reports from Chengdu Shuangliu Airport on Greenland Holding Chengdu Shufeng Real Estate's ongoing 468 construction project on Lot 8 Greenland East Village. The structure will exceed Shuangliu Airport's standard level mark by 482 metres upon completion.
> 
> We have further studied the issue at hand and this is our findings:
> 
> - The project is not within Shuangliu Airport nor Tianfu Airport's air space exclusion zone. However, its distance is merely 18 kilometres from Shuangliu Airport's runway, its height exceeds other ordinary buildings by a large margin. This will potentially impact the arrival and departure procedures, the communication arrays, and operational planning at Shuangliu Airport.
> 
> - In order to confirm whether this project will fully impact the safety and operational capacity of both Shuangliu Airport and Tianfu Airport, we hereby ask that you consult third party experts on the matter and forward their full report to us. The report should detail any flight safety, flight sequencing, air space usage, operational management and operational capacity issues that will arise at Shuangliu Airport and Tianfu Airport as a result of the project.


----------



## Munwon

It seems they just need independent verification. I can live with 450m+. I think I really know whats going on here. All these projects suspiciously stopping due to Central Government crack down are part of a bigger problem in disguise. Many forumers might not like it but China's economy is starting to nose dive, and a trade war with the US (a war which China will lose) is not helping. I hope when the economy gets better all these projects get their magical approvals.


----------



## trustevil

I agree with you munwon trumps tariffs hit chinese steel being imported into America so it costs more to manufacture and myb that's part of the problem with the height restrictions not because of airport runways or aviation authorities.


----------



## Munwon

I think (hope) it is purely economic factors. I'll say the design is so good it can be shortened a little and still look awesome! A shorter design and you still get the same building versus Greenland Center, now a totally new building.


----------



## ftre

it's because of the Shuangliu Airport.


----------



## oscillation

by 昊高 

*11.26*


----------



## oscillation

by 清溪一叶舟


----------



## oscillation

by 王东东

*2018.12.1*


----------



## oscillation

by Simonsong










by 山姆大大大

*12.2*

the core is shrinks so finely


----------



## oscillation

posted today
by 
老号丢了

http://www.upchengdu.com/


----------



## oscillation

https://www.toutiao.com/i6633252064241648135/


----------



## oscillation

by suner

*12.11*


----------



## oscillation

by 7672463 

*12.16*


----------



## Victhor

It is the first time I see that big structure on top only to support tower cranes, it looks amazing.


----------



## oscillation

by 清溪一叶舟


----------



## Jose Mari

It has very striking geometry. Very creative on the architect's part.


----------



## oscillation

by 老号丢了 

*~270-280m*


----------



## oscillation

by 老号丢了


----------



## oscillation

by yaojun1258

*1.19*


----------



## oscillation

by 愤怒的泡面 

*1.26*


----------



## oscillation

by bqfuthu


----------



## oscillation

by  无意到东宝


----------



## Munwon

Its that time of year again


----------



## zwamborn

2019-01-17 by zhengzho


----------



## Zaz965

an entire district being built :yes:


----------



## oscillation

both big

by zengqingyang


----------



## oscillation

by 山姆大大大 

*2.21*

one of three cranes is dismantled


----------



## Munwon

I hope I don't have to worry. Chengdu seems to have a strong economy.


----------



## oscillation

by tomatoegg126

*2.3*


----------



## Munwon

Its looks like they restarted! -1. Come on Chongqing Tower!


----------



## oscillation

by 老号丢了


----------



## oscillation

by df4b1940

*3.5*


----------



## trustevil

Why did they take down a crane? Myb is it because the taller it gets the less work? I hope this one goes the full height


----------



## oscillation

by S. Rain via *suner*

*3.16*


----------



## Elster

Symmetrical complexity geometry very beautiful in this building, way to go.


----------



## oscillation

by 山月不知风

*3.21*


----------



## z0rg

Concept video


----------



## oscillation

by 山姆大大大

*60fl*


----------



## oscillation

by okiam


----------



## oscillation

by 山姆大大大

*61fl* according the author


----------



## oscillation

by df4b1940


----------



## 88-777

That's some nice photospam there. Any discussion, on this discussion forum?


----------



## Munwon

88-777 said:


> That's some nice photospam there. Any discussion, on this discussion forum?


Sure! This is the best tower going up in China.


----------



## Munwon

This is my most anticipated back to work project for me. Please Please!!


----------



## oscillation

SOURCE: according the members is u/c, but still not clear yet.


----------



## Hudson11

I'm a bit skeptical because the tower looks dark in the evening, but I hope its true.


----------



## Zaz965

oscillation, may God hear you


----------



## oscillation

Zaz965 said:


> oscillation, may God hear you


 Our Universe is a code, a simulation, God will not hear !!! 

*by cdstone

2020/06/03


























*


----------



## Munwon

OMG OMG OMG!!!


----------



## little universe

by 君子裕  on 500px



​


----------



## Zaz965

oscillation said:


> Our Universe is a code, a simulation, God will not hear !!!


I think you meant our cute little universe


----------



## oscillation

*by srainove

2020/06/14

some activity.... come oooooon*


----------



## Munwon

Oh baby please!!!


----------



## Zaz965

my fingers are crossed


----------



## oscillation

*by 逆光  via srainove

2020.06.15*


----------



## little universe

by 动力发条 on 500px










by 动力发条 on 500px



​


----------



## oscillation

*via 山姆大大大

+1 floor of the core














*


----------



## Munwon

UC!!! UC!!! UC!!!


----------



## KillerZavatar

finally back in business!


----------



## Hudson11

any daylight photos of concrete pours?


----------



## Dude254

This supertall has the most powerful and impressive construction cranes.I love how the two swing majestically atop the structure and iam glad construction is back on track.


----------



## oscillation

*by 山姆大大大

Yep, this is visible already.*


----------



## Hudson11

I don't see any progress from this post 7 months ago  Did they pour another level or is it just a trick of perspective? I guess we'll find out in a few days.



little universe said:


> By *dark1pa* from 500px.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## zwamborn

2020-08-28 by srainove


----------



## trustevil

Slowly but surely it is rising. Faster than the construction in my town of salt lake City Utah. Small City though so


----------



## little universe

by 狙击步枪 on 500px



​


----------



## Zaz965

it has a flat top that could fit perfectly a helipad, but it won't have


----------



## trustevil

Ashame but you never know they might have one like Citic center in Beijing? I think this building looks like a big Chinese finger trap or some sort of Japanese origami


----------



## KillerZavatar

Zaz965 said:


> it has a flat top that could fit perfectly a helipad, but it won't have


nah, I know you love helipads and I do too, but a helipad wouldn't work well on this one, I think. The design just looks so good when it is uninterrupted like this. Further I think the top will be a crown with maybe an atrium on top, so a helipad also does not make much sense without changing the building structurally.


----------



## redcode

Aug 29









成都制高点 by 狙击步枪 on 500px


----------



## zwamborn

2020-08-31 by srainove


----------



## zwamborn

2020-09-02 by srainove


----------



## trustevil

Awesome updates thanks for the pictures


----------



## Zaz965

KillerZavatar said:


> Further I think the top will be a crown with maybe an atrium on top, so a helipad also does not make much sense without changing the building structurally.


dear KillerZavatar, will the higher floors be hotel?


----------



## little universe

by 梦冬 on 500px








by 梦冬 on 500px








by 中国汪建中 on 500px


​


----------



## zwamborn

2020-09-23 by by 山姆大大大


----------



## trustevil

At least it's still u.c. cranes have been moving in the recent pictures.


----------



## little universe

by 梦冬 on 500px




​


----------



## redcode

Sep 22









流云如水 by 君子裕 on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

*9/26 by srainove on Gaoloumi*


----------



## Munwon

They are building the floors now!


----------



## trustevil

Now it's definitely more than 50%


----------



## Munwon

Its raising pretty quickly now!





成都绿地中心|468米|101层|在建 - 第101页 - 400米级及以上 - 高楼迷摩天族


成都绿地中心|468米|101层|在建 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## kanye

September 30 by srainove


----------



## skymuseum

zwamborn said:


> 2019-01-17 by zhengzho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hope all is well.
> 
> This is the Skyscraper Museum located in New York City. We are currently working on an upcoming exhibit, Supertall 2020, as a continuation of our survey on supertall skyscrapers. Please see the as yet unpublished project here: https://skyscraper.org/supertall/lineup/ Grid – Supertall!
> 
> One building we are researching is Chengdu Greenland Center and looking for photographs of the recent progress for our website. We saw these posts and are wondering if we can obtain your permission to use these images or if you can provide us a link to the photographer?
> 
> Thank you very much!


----------



## skymuseum

kanye said:


> September 30 by srainove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hope all is well.
> 
> This is the Skyscraper Museum located in New York City. We are currently working on an upcoming exhibit, Supertall 2020, as a continuation of our survey on supertall skyscrapers. Please see the as yet unpublished project here: https://skyscraper.org/supertall/lineup/ Grid – Supertall!
> 
> One building we are researching is Chengdu Greenland Center and looking for photographs of the recent progress for our website. We saw these posts and are wondering if we can obtain your permission to use these images or if you can provide us a link to the photographer?
> 
> Thank you very much!


----------



## Hudson11

skymuseum said:


> We hope all is well.
> 
> This is the Skyscraper Museum located in New York City. We are currently working on an upcoming exhibit, Supertall 2020, as a continuation of our survey on supertall skyscrapers. Please see the as yet unpublished project here: https://skyscraper.org/supertall/lineup/ Grid – Supertall!
> 
> One building we are researching is Chengdu Greenland Center and looking for photographs of the recent progress for our website. We saw these posts and are wondering if we can obtain your permission to use these images or if you can provide us a link to the photographer?
> 
> Thank you very much!


Most progress updates from China are reposted here on skyscrapercity from the Chinese message board Gaoloumi.cc


----------



## A Chicagoan

skymuseum said:


> We hope all is well.
> 
> This is the Skyscraper Museum located in New York City. We are currently working on an upcoming exhibit, Supertall 2020, as a continuation of our survey on supertall skyscrapers. Please see the as yet unpublished project here: https://skyscraper.org/supertall/lineup/ Grid – Supertall!
> 
> One building we are researching is Chengdu Greenland Center and looking for photographs of the recent progress for our website. We saw these posts and are wondering if we can obtain your permission to use these images or if you can provide us a link to the photographer?
> 
> Thank you very much!


The photographer is *srainove*.


----------



## skymuseum

A Chicagoan said:


> The photographer is *srainove*.


Thank you!


----------



## A Chicagoan

skymuseum said:


> Thank you!


No problem! Good luck on your exhibit! I look forward to seeing your completed project.


----------



## Munwon

http://imgur.com/zZ9FHAy


----------



## zwamborn

2020-10-16 by srainove


----------



## trustevil

That core definitely grew a few floors, great news.


----------



## zwamborn

2020-10-27 by srainove


----------



## trustevil

Slooooowly but surely! I hope the pace picks up a little


----------



## kanye

November 07 by bksye


----------



## oscillation

*by srainove

2020/11/22

the top ~325m







*


----------



## Munwon

The best!


----------



## HK Chinese Canadian

oscillation said:


> *by srainove
> 
> 2020/11/22
> 
> the top ~325m
> View attachment 766141
> *
> 
> 
> View attachment 766150
> 
> 
> View attachment 766152
> 
> 
> View attachment 766153


----------



## HK Chinese Canadian

Great way to build a column. I love these geometrical skyscrapers.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Is it still U/C ???


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> Is it still U/C ???


Yep!


----------



## trustevil

The design is so different its pretty extraordinary. I hope this rises to it's full height no height cuts. Wasn't there already a decrease of like ten meters?


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

trustevil said:


> The design is so different its pretty extraordinary. I hope this rises to it's full height no height cuts. Wasn't there already a decrease of like ten meters?


It isnt over 500 meters so I think its okay


----------



## trustevil

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> It isnt over 500 meters so I think its okay


I went back there was a rumour of being 486m but it was just a mix up. It's never been reduced in height I made a mistake


----------



## oscillation

*These are the first added supercolumns since May last year. 

via srainove














*


----------



## trustevil

What's so super about them haha. There has been steel added since last may what's the difference?


----------



## oscillation

trustevil said:


> What's so super about them haha. There has been steel added since last may what's the difference?


I mean the perimeter columns. It is event for this building. Yes, the core rising up, but perimeter add steel up for first time since 18 months. Why they are super? Because are big I suppose. Or something like that.



















*via srainove
2020/12/02














*


----------



## trustevil

Oh I was making a joke I know what the super columns are. My dad used to work construction even though he was just an electrician they'd all talk about each other's job.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*December 3:*








城市与远山 by 阿铁慢慢拍 on 500px.com


----------



## Zaz965

very good photo


----------



## oscillation

*by jn717717

2020/12/13





























*


----------



## Munwon

I can't decide which which 400 meter + project I love the most!


----------



## oscillation

Munwon said:


> I can't decide which which 400 meter + project I love the most!


Did you read the plan ( on gaolumi) of 220 days to topped out, next year, July? I hope it is true, I do not want second GF117  My personal favorite is Ningbo Center. From the monsters. If we speak for a range between 150-300m....a long story.


----------



## Zaz965

I also love Chengdu greenland, but I still miss the helipad 😁😁


----------



## oscillation

*by srainove





























*


----------



## oscillation

*by 逆光 via srainove

2020/12/30














*


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

beautiful!


----------



## little universe

by 狙击步枪 on 500px




​


----------



## trustevil

Smog or fog? Reminds me of SLC it looks kinda desert like


----------



## little universe

^^

Sichuan Basin is usually foggy during winter due to natural causes (especially in the winter mornings). 






*Gongga Mountain's Misty Valleys in Winter (West of Chengdu) *









by 蓉城君 on 500px








by 蓉城君 on 500px




​


----------



## trustevil

Looks beautiful and peaceful.


----------



## oscillation

*by srainove

2021/01/10

















*


----------



## trustevil

Blue is my favorite color when I saw the led lights I knew this was my new favorite skyscraper. I wish it was in nyc so I wouldn't have to travel to China to see it


----------



## oscillation

*by srainove 2021/01/30





























*


----------



## Zaz965

just 111 meters more


----------



## A Chicagoan

Zaz965 said:


> just 111 meters more


“Just”


----------



## trustevil

Too bad not 111ft that'd be couple months


----------



## Munwon

Love this building but they need to develop the surrounding area


----------



## Zaz965

indeed, I hope it will have many supertalls and skyscrapers


----------



## oscillation

*via srainove

















*


----------



## Augustão d2

What is written on the strip? They returned ?


----------



## A Chicagoan

Augustão d2 said:


> What is written on the strip? They returned ?


Something about Chinese New Year... let me get my Chinese dictionary...


----------



## Munwon

I wouldn't be surprised if it resumed now. There appears to be a healthy competition between this and Chongqing Corporate Avenue. Who will top out first?


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Munwon said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it resumed now. There appears to be a healthy competition between this and Chongqing Corporate Avenue. Who will top out first?


Ah the good ol Race to the Sky! First there was 40 Wall St. and the Chrysler Building, now there's the Chengdu Greenland Tower and Corporate Avenue!


----------



## oscillation

Srainove gives always recent pics. This must be T/O July. Will see the next days. ✈


----------



## little universe

Augustão d2 said:


> What is written on the strip? They returned ?


^^

Chinese: "春节不打烊，奋斗在新春"
English Translation: Keep working throughout Chinese New Year Holiday Season, Working harder in the Coming New Year. 😂


----------



## Zaz965

the workers deserve a small vacation 😁 😁


----------



## oscillation

*by srainove














*


----------



## oscillation

by 山姆大大大 *via srainove 2021/03/01
































by srainove








*


----------



## little universe

by 浪羁天涯 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

by rulu25 on 500px








by JCGGG on 500px





​


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

This has gotta be one of the most beautiful supertalls I've ever seen! I bet this one's gonna win a few awards when its completed


----------



## oscillation

*by jerryjoannedian





























*


----------



## Sainton

Im speechless! This is one of the most unique skyscrapers. So gorgeous!!


----------



## oscillation

*by **srainove*

*




























*


----------



## Zaz965

just 103 meters more


----------



## Dude254

Impressive cranes! The building itself is so monstrous.


----------



## trustevil

What you guys think will top out first this one or the tower in Chongqing?


----------



## little universe

^^
I like Chengdu better than Chongqing, so I would say this one.


----------



## Elster

little universe said:


> ^^
> I like Chengdu better than Chongqing, so I would say this one.


I hope you like Chengdu better than Chongqing because of the immense developments Chengdu has experienced recently.
When I was visiting Chongqing I had so much joy better than Chengdu I visited first. it was happy days in my life, Chongqing really elevated those feelings.


----------



## little universe

^^
Not only because of the immense developments in Chengdu, but also because of the city's culture and charm.
Chengdu is one of the *Top 2 Wanghong (or "Internet Fame", Chinese:网红) Cities* in China, along with Hangzhou.
Generally speaking, Chinese people tend to like Chengdu better than Chongqing while foreigners tend to be the other way around.
Chengdu is a more refined city than Chongqing, Chongqing is a lot more grittier. Chengdu also has a few well-preserved historical districts which Chongqing lacks.


----------



## Elster

Well, I want to stay on topic, But I understand what you are saying.
I am devoting to the idea of modern cities mostly, I can understand when you refer to culture and tradition in Chengdu as refiner. Thank you for your comment.


----------



## Zaz965

little universe said:


> ^^
> Not only because of the immense developments in Chengdu


dear little universe, which are your favorite chinese inner cities beside Chengdu?


----------



## little universe

^^
Do you mean inland Chinese cities? Besides Chengdu, I also like Xi'an, it is a really nice city. 

*XI'AN | Greenland Centre | 498m | 1634ft | 101 fl | U/C*

^^
And this fast rising supertall gives me ever more reasons to like Xi'an.


----------



## oscillation

*by **tomatoegg126*

*













*


----------



## little universe

by 浪羁天涯  on 500px








by 浪羁天涯  on 500px





​


----------



## trustevil

Well which one is further along in terms of I guess height? This or the Chongqing tower? Sorry the name escapes me but this design i think takes the cake.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

trustevil said:


> Well which one is further along in terms of I guess height? This or the Chongqing tower? Sorry the name escapes me but this design i think takes the cake.


Corporate Avenue 1?


----------



## oscillation

*via **srainove*

*by 嘉楠
















by 龚师傅记忆 
2021.04.08













*


----------



## skymuseum

zwamborn said:


> 2019-01-17 by zhengzho


Hello, we hope all is well. This is the Skyscraper Museum in New York City. We are doing research on the Chengdu Greenland Center and we saw your post. Can you provide the photographer's contact again? Thank you.


----------



## zwamborn

skymuseum said:


> Hello, we hope all is well. This is the Skyscraper Museum in New York City. We are doing research on the Chengdu Greenland Center and we saw your post. Can you provide the photographer's contact again? Thank you.


2019-01-17 on gaoloumi by zhengzho


----------



## little universe

by CHAPA | 蒋小翼 on 500px








by 橡 on 500px



​


----------



## Munwon

They really need to develop the surroundings more


----------



## oscillation

*by tomatoegg126 2021-4-18 





























*


----------



## Zaz965

I presume there are 90 meters to be topped out


----------



## oscillation

*by srainove



























































*


----------



## little universe

by 元龍 on 500px





​


----------



## trustevil

Unreal! Those clouds over every other building... What an amazing photo. That angle makes the tower look like it was placed at that location like the front of the city or back depending on which way you look.


----------



## little universe

by Chocosundae_on 500px








by Chocosundae_on 500px








by Chocosundae_on 500px









by 李小栩 on 500px




​


----------



## oscillation

*by **山姆大大大*

*2021/04/23











































































*


----------



## little universe

by 狙击步枪 on 500px




​


----------



## trustevil

Anyone here have a weibo acct? Wondering if there's pictures on there of this and other chinese skyscrapers.


----------



## Zaz965

these residential buildings nearby are awesome


----------



## little universe

*Mount Siguniang @ 6,250 m (20,510 ft)  and other snowy mountains as the backdrop*








by 5零2 on 500px









by ZEK on 500px




​


----------



## Zaz965

^^^^^^
oh...Chengdu is a big awesome city


----------



## oscillation

~130-135 km beeline between the tower and that peak- according srainove....

*by 嘉楠 via srainove



















by 山姆大大大*


----------



## Dude254

First pic is really breathtaking! Can't wait for the same shot when the tower is fully completed


----------



## little universe

by CHAPA | spider蔓 on 500px









by 狙击步枪 on 500px









by 元龍 on 500px








by 狮子森森 on 500px








by 中国汪建中 on 500px





​


----------



## trustevil

White mountain peaks above the city or behind it. The views are spectacular from the building


----------



## A Chicagoan

By srainove on Gaoloumi


----------



## oscillation

*by **srainove*

*











































*


----------



## zwamborn

2021-05-08 by 山姆大大大


----------



## trustevil

Keep on keeping on there, greenland.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 17:*








468 by 代财 on 500px.com


----------



## oscillation

*by **srainove* *2021/05/22













































*


----------



## trustevil

The core past 400m yet? Think it's almost there right?


----------



## Munwon

trustevil said:


> The core past 400m yet? Think it's almost there right?


390 meters I believe. Almost there!


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

So 2022 completion, how likely?


----------



## A Chicagoan

蓝调中的成都468 by Sun Devil||500PX/视觉中国🇨🇳 on 500px.com









灯火阑珊，夜未央 by Sun Devil||500PX/视觉中国🇨🇳 on 500px.com


----------



## oscillation

*by **srainove* *2021.05.27






























































by 山姆大大大





















































*


----------



## little universe

by Senly.He on 500px



​


----------



## Zaz965

I think it will be topped out until december


----------



## A Chicagoan

成都蜀峰468 by jin. on 500px.com


----------



## Munwon

Finally, a good urban angle. They need to develop the other side of the area.


----------



## oscillation

*by **srainove*

*2021.06.03 
















































by 山姆大大大































*


----------



## Munwon

400 meters!!! Woohoo!


----------



## little universe

by Rudy on 500px



​


----------



## Zaz965

just 68 meters more


----------



## Munwon

Please develop the plot next door!!!


----------



## Zaz965

Chengdu deserves more skyscrapers and supertalls


----------



## little universe

by NK有瘾 on 500px








by NK有瘾 on 500px



​


----------



## oscillation

*by tomatoegg126*

*2021-6-6 



















by 嘉楠 via srainove






















by 山姆大大大






























*


----------



## redcode

Aug 23









《成渝高铁》 by 蓝镜头 on 500px









成都龙泉山观景台 by P00RBrian on 500px


----------



## redcode

Aug 26









《蜀都晨韵》 by 蓝镜头 on 500px









《雪山高塔》 by 蓝镜头 on 500px


----------



## redcode

Aug 29









《蓉城高铁》 by 蓝镜头 on 500px


----------



## Zaz965

Chengdu__成都__China


by 天涯静心 on 500px by 天涯静心 on 500px




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*September 2 by srainove on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## little universe

2021.09.04








by 蓝镜头 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

2021.09.05








by XI子 on 500px




2021.09.02








by 木有森林 on 500px




​


----------



## Blue Flame

This is the best looking super tall u/c in China at present, IMO.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

I’m pretty sure this is the best looking supertall U/C in the world rn!


----------



## Zaz965

it is a gorgeous building, I only regret the fact of having a flat top without helipad 😭 😭


----------



## redcode

蜀峰468 by 黑梦 on 500px


----------



## redcode

Sep 16









《中环高铁》 by 蓝镜头 on 500px









成都夜色 by 蓉城和平鸽 on 500px


----------



## redcode

Sep 18









9.19秀发飘飘幺妹妹 by Matthew·马 on 500px


----------



## redcode

Sep 19









成都 雪山 蜀峰 by Yonah张云浩 on 500px









成都468 by 书航 on 500px


----------



## jhalsey

Lovely mountains in the background


----------



## Zaz965

the scale model is almost topped out  
















CHINA | Projects & Construction


Smarter parking set for Wuhan with new garage built A multistory three-dimensional parking garage completed construction in Wuhan, Hubei province recently. The parking garage covers an area of nearly 10,000 square meters, with 13 stories at a length of 34.55 meters, and it has a total number of...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## redcode

It's absolutely massive. Look at that base and compare it to the bus! (photo taken Sep 19)









道路 by 书航 on 500px


----------



## Zaz965

redcode said:


> It's absolutely massive. Look at that base and compare it to the bus! (photo taken Sep 19)


for this reason, I prefer thick buildings


----------



## redcode

Sep 27









蜀峰 by 憨实 on 500px


----------



## zwamborn

2021-09-29 by srainove


----------



## Zaz965

core almost topped out


----------



## Cristy312

Why are so many buildings in china called "greenland" anhways?


----------



## KillerZavatar

Cristy312 said:


> Why are so many buildings in china called "greenland" anhways?


Because they are build and operated by Greenland Group.


----------



## redcode

绿地468 by Matthew·马 on 500px


----------



## Dude254

Epic!!!


----------



## redcode

Oct 4









日落时建筑物对天的高角度视图 by 山里人 on 500px


----------



## Zaz965

a bit more to be topped out


----------



## kanye

October 06 by srainove


----------



## Zaz965

by 中国汪建中 on 500px


----------



## zwamborn

2021-10-14 by tjorochimaruko


----------



## Zaz965

just some more floors


----------



## kanye

October 26 by srainove


----------



## zwamborn

2021-10-31 by srainove


----------



## redcode

Nov 1









成都第一高楼蜀峰468日出 by 杏林耕夫 on 500px


----------



## zwamborn

2021-11-16 by srainove


----------



## trustevil

Sloooow let's hope that means quality finish


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

绿地中心_城市_颇可网


----------



## zwamborn

2021-12-12 by srainove


----------



## trustevil

What's up with the facade though? Window cladding isn't moving. At least the building is rising though.


----------



## Zaz965

@zwamborn, @kanye, @Munwon, isn't the core topped out yet?


----------



## little universe

2022.04.15








by 流浪的麻哥 on 500px








by 流浪的麻哥 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

2022.04.04








by 拍照吧！老孙 on 500px








by 拍照吧！老孙 on 500px








by 拍照吧！老孙 on 500px








by 拍照吧！老孙 on 500px








by 拍照吧！老孙 on 500px








by 拍照吧！老孙 on 500px








by 拍照吧！老孙 on 500px


​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*April 27:*








早安成都！ by 狙击步枪 on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 5:*








城市怪兽 by 四处峰玩 on 500px.com


----------



## thestealthyartist

This is a really slow tower


----------



## Zaz965

no...goldin tianjin ghost, please, don't go to chengdu 🥶 😭


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Zaz965 said:


> no...goldin tianjin ghost, please, don't go to chengdu 🥶 😭


Chengdu: NOT WHEN I SHIFT TO SHENYANG SPEED!!!!!!!!


----------



## trustevil

That's why I check every couple weeks anymore cuz then maybe it has risen a couple floors


----------



## Munwon

It's on hold but Greenland will eventually restart. Greenland projects in Xi'an, Jinan and Wuhan are being built fast.


----------



## Zaz965

so, I think we can trust greenland


----------



## A Chicagoan

It feels like all Chinese supertall projects inevitably go on hold at some point during construction.


----------



## thestealthyartist

"As death is a natural part of life, on-hold is a natural state of Chinese supertall construction."

-Sun Tzu, The Art Of War


----------



## kenamour

Munwon said:


> It's on hold but Greenland will eventually restart. Greenland projects in Xi'an, Jinan and Wuhan are being built fast.


Greenland has restart the project for many time


----------



## Zaz965

is it still on hold?


----------



## zwamborn

2022-08-02 by iLH


----------



## Zaz965

please, developer, I have obsessive compulsive disorder. finish this building 😭


----------



## Twopsy

If I was Greenland, I would prioritize tall buildings like that to prevent them from getting a height cut before they are even finished. Imagine Greenland Center Wuhan had been completed a few years earlier. Then it would have its planned height.


----------



## Zaz965

the greenland chengdu is almost topped out at least


----------



## Zaz965

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, @Victhor, did the developer resume the building?


----------



## trustevil

Gonna need some confirmation on that one


----------

